# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Feeder και στης δυο μεριές

## range

Καλησπέρα παιδιά , μετά από υπολογισμούς με τον mikemtb βγάλαμε το συμπέρασμα , ότι αν βάλουμε και στης δυο μεριές σκετα feeder σε απόσταση 2,3 χιλιόμετρα ότι δεν θα βγει καλό το λινκ και πιθανόν και καθόλου. Εχει κάνει κάτι ανάλογο κάποιος που να έχει αποτέλεσμα; Το ότι δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε πιάτα είναι άλλη ιστορία. Να προσθέσω ότι και οι δυο πλευρές είναι αρκετά ψηλά

----------


## grigoris

Το λινκ πατρα-κεφαλονια παντως εκανε connect με -80
Ο τολιας απεναντι με 80αρι και XR5 στο καμπαναριο και γω με XR5 και σκετο feeder απο το κρεβατι..
Με πιατο παιρνει 15-20 db

----------


## range

Θα δοκιμάσω και θα δώ λογικά θα παίξει αλλά το θέμα τι θα μπορέσει να περάσει από μέσα .

----------


## yz250

το link που έχει ο φίλος sv1gyk με σκέτο feeder στα 1,3km πάει πολύ καλά πάντως με -58db ίσος και λιγότερο δεν το θυμάμαι καλά γιατί το είχα δει πριν μερικές εβδομάδες 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&sub...5&b_node=21193

----------


## range

Ναι αλλά έχει feeder και από της δυο μεριές ;

----------


## Convict

Για Panel δεν το έχετε σκεφτεί ; 

Κάτι τέτοιο ίσως...
http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/mikro...el-p-1556.html

----------


## range

Κοιτά αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε διαθεσιμα τα feeder αν δεν κάνουμε δουλειά θα πάρω πάνελ interline στα 14db που είναι και οικονομικά

----------


## chrismarine

εφόσον δεν μπορείτε να βάλετε πιάτα που είναι ο πλέον ορθόδοξος και δοκιμασμένος τρόπος , η αμέσως ποιο οικονομική λύση είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε grid και στα δυο σημεία !
ενδεικτικά : 
http://www.nsys.gr/el/5ghz-square-gr...l-antenna.html
http://www.hellasdigital.gr/networki...-grid-antenna/
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/antenn...connector.html
http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...d-Antenna.html

ακόμα καλύτερα ένα αυτόνομο σύστημα κεραία-if-router all in one Ubiquiti airGrid πάνω κάτω στο ίδιο κόστος !

----------


## range

Ωραία ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά θα το δούμε και θα πράξουμε ανάλογα

----------

